# Anyone get pulling pains and get BFP???



## doraspikes (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi,

It's my OTD tomorrow and I've been good and not tested yet. During the 2ww I've had the odd twinge and pain but the last couple of days it all settled down. But today for the last couple of hours I've had this strange pulling feeling low down on the right, it is worse if I move around or stretch. It's down there but it's nothing like af pains. Could this be a good sign? Did anyone else have any pulling type pains and go on to get a BFP?

Laura
x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There really is no way of knowing because of the whole EC and ET procedures and then the drugs, especially the progesterone during 2ww....all can cause side effects and symptoms.

BUT it could also be a good sign.....have a read of these polls on Voting board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

Fingers crossed for your OTD tomorrow  

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi, i had lots of pulling and pains in my side during my 2ww and it did turn out to be positive, 
very best of luck.

Lyns xx


----------

